# Anyone do yard work?



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Need someone to mow, edge, pull weeds, trim bushes, and a mixture of other things. Would be on weekly basis. Perfect for a high school, or college kid.
Give me a call, Shawn 512-7543


----------

